# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Hiroshi Ishiguro

## Airicist

Professor at Advanced Telecommunications Research Institute International 

Founder of AVITA Co., Ltd.

Hiroshi Ishiguro Laboratories

Intelligent Robotics Laboratory

youtube.com/HiroshiIshiguroLab

facebook.com/hiroshi.ishiguro.73

twitter.com/hiroshiishiguro

twitter.com/ISHIGURO_LAB

twitter.com/geminoidreal

linkedin.com/in/hiroshi-ishiguro-7b30072b

Hiroshi Ishiguro on Wikipedia

Projects:

Ibuki, child-like android

Alter, humanoid robot

Erica, gynoid robot

Telenoid R1, humanoid robot

Yangyang, gynoid (female android) robot

Kodomoroid and Otonaroid, gynoid (female android) robots

robot Repliee S1, theatre artist

Geminoids (Actroid), android and gynoids robots

----------


## Airicist

Hiroshi Ishiguro on Singularity 1 on 1: Technology is a way to understand what is human! 

Published on Feb 26, 2014




> https://www.singularityweblog.com/hiroshi-ishiguro
> 
> I first met Dr. Hiroshi Ishiguro at last year's GF2045 conference in New York. Dr. Ishiguro is known around the world for his android, geminoid and telenoid robots and I have been trying to get him on my Singularity 1 on 1 podcast ever since we met. At last, last week we were able to find an empty slot in his busy schedule and I was able to ask him a few questions.
> 
> During our 50 min conversation with Dr. Ishiguro we cover a variety of interesting topics such as: how and why he got interested in building androids and geminoids; whether it is possible to build disembodied Artificial Intelligence; what is human; the cultural East-West divide on the perception of robots as being good or evil; the uncanny valley and the Turing Test; the importance of implementing emotions such as pleasure and pain; the differences (or lack thereof) of hardware and software; telenoid robots...

----------


## Airicist

Human Meets Humanoid

Published on Jun 17, 2014




> What if you couldn't tell the difference between man and machine? Meet the man who has invented the world's most life-like android.

----------


## Airicist

Kodomoroid Android Demonstration 

 Published on Jun 27, 2014




> Kodomoroid, a life sized android created by Professor Ishiguro, joined the staff at the Miraikan Science Museum in Tokyo on Wednesday. The android is connected to the internet and cloud services allowing it to 'read' emails, news, weather reports, etc.

----------


## Airicist

A.I. - Artificial Incarnation
October 21, 2012




> What does it mean to be human if technology can conquer mortality and allow us to live forever in our androids one day? Robotics Scientist Hiroshi Ishiguro explores the question through the robot doppelganger that he created.

----------


## Airicist

Dr Hiroshi Ishiguro in the Avatar Technology Digest Extra

Published on May 22, 2015




> Prof Hiroshi Ishiguro, a visionary who made a copy of himself and heads the Intelligent Robotics Laboratory at the Osaka University gave two guest lectures at Skoltech (Moscow). After that we talked to him about the future of humanoid robots and immortality.
> Prof Ishiguro was interviewed by Olesya Yermakova specially for the Avatar Technology Digest.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Humanoid robots can’t outsource their brains to the cloud due to network latency"
Ars talks to robotics rockstar Hiroshi Ishiguro, on crafting convincing human-android interactions.

by Paul Marks
March 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot mistaken for a real human

Published on Apr 27, 2016




> Geminoid is an incredibly realistic android developed by Hiroshi Ishiguro Laboratories in Osaka, Japan. The creator told CNBC he creates life-like robots so he can study human behavior.

----------


## Airicist

Interview: Hiroshi Ishiguro on future of robotics, robotic governance and the impact on society

Published on Feb 5, 2017




> Japanese robotics Professor Hiroshi Ishiguro, has developed the 'Geminoid' - an android that looks, talks and moves exactly like himself.
> In this interview taken at RoboBusiness 2016, he talks about the Future of Robotics, the need for regulation (Robotic Governance) and how technology can be the next step of human evolution.

----------

